# Easy alternative for bbs?



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

just wondering, mt p's arent big enough to breed yet.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Clicky.
i used to culture infusoria using potato but here they used banana skin or lettuce. its pretty easy to do. i did this when i had a breeding pair of gourami, i dont know if it will b any good for P.nattereri fry/


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe for a few days, but they'll be too big to accept it eventually. I know of a lot of people who culture microworms or something else along those lines... Hell, there's even a book about all sorts of different livefoods hidden somewhere in my sig...you might be interested in that.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Why do you need a bbs alternative when they are so easy to hatch? A 1 lb can at about $20 will last at least two months with one batch per day.


----------

